# Campgrounds Near Missoula, Mt



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

We are planning a trip to the Missoula area this July. Can anyone reccomend a nice camping spot? We would like to camp near one of the rivers.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Gonna watch this one. I have family in Missoula....


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know if I'll be much help, but here goes.

I live 120 miles N of Missoula. I don't know the CG's well down there, but I'll be staying at the Missoula KOA next month for a coupla' days & can ask around if you haven't gotten any better replies by then. Or, the OB dealer I bought from is in Missoula & I can call Chuck & find out for you. Let me know.


----------



## montana mondays (Jan 12, 2006)

SDCampers said:


> We are planning a trip to the Missoula area this July. Can anyone reccomend a nice camping spot? We would like to camp near one of the rivers.


Hi, We live in Whitefish which is 140 miles North of Missoula, the camp ground we just love in the Missoula area is 20 miles East of Missoula on Rock Creek its name is Ekstrom from highway 90 you would exit on the Rock creek Exit and go South about 5 miles, it has full hook up and power hook ups in the trees, it also has the best home cooking restaurant ever. The creek -it is the size of a good river, is right there at camp. If you had in mind to stay in Missoula we have also stayed at the Jellystone RV park off interstate 90 on 93 North twards Glacier. We have checked out the Koa in town, it didnt feel quite like a camping experience, it was in a residential area. Have fun!
Montana Mondays


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey! start a mini rally-casual get together! we have not yet made any July plans and have family in Missoula!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We've never stayed in Missoula, but are familiar with that area. Here's where I can recommend:

If you take US-12 west from Missoula, you will go through Lolo, and then up and over Lolo Pass, throught the Bitteroot Mountain range (roughly, the path that Lewis and Clark took through there). West of Lolo there are a couple of NFS campgrounds before you go over the pass, but we've not stayed on the Montana side of the pass. Once over the pass, it is 80 beautiful, winding miles as you parallel the Lochsa River down to Lowell, ID, where it joins the Selway River, forming the middle fork of the Clearwater River. (The scenery between Lolo and Lowell is stunning! Beautiful old-growth forests and Class 4-6 rapids on the river! And the 2-lane road is fairly well maintained.)

On the Idaho side of the pass there are several more NFS campgrounds, as well. We stayed once at Wendover, a NFS campground. Beautiful place, with paved sites, but no hookups. Potable water is available, but you'll be dry camping. It is pretty cool at night (mid-summer), and shaded during the day at Wendover. Jerry Johnson is nice, we're told, but we haven't stayed there.

At Lowell, ID, there is a nice private campground: Three Rivers Resort

We've stayed at 3R a couple times and it's a nice place - especially if you like swimmimg, tubing, WW rafting, and kayaking. The campground has water and electric hookups, as well as cabins, a motel, hot tubs, and a pool. They also have a nice restaurant and bar (Lochsa Louie's) on the grounds, too (with great food!). Just down the road is a gas station and restaurant, Jillinda's, which serves huckleberry pancakes that are to die for! About 15 minutes west is the town of Kooskia, and another 10 minutes is Kamiah, for groceries, etc. (We usually stock up in Missoula at a Safeway)

There are swimming beaches and tubing opportunities downstream, on the Clearwater (great tubing rapids and white-sand beaches), and upstream, on the Selway (Maggie's Bend - ask a local). The campground also hosts an outfitter that can take you on 1-5 day rafting and kayak trips on the Lochsa (Class IV+ rapids), the Selway (Class IV rapids), and the Salmon (Class III+ rapids). One could easily spend a week in this area, using Three Rivers as a base.

My sister used to live in that area. She's since moved to Boise and we sure miss visiting there. We gotta go back some day - but that's a L-O-N-G tow from Peoria, IL. We always pulled a pop-up, in those days!

Hope I've given you some ideas.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hmmm...mini rally or Casual Get Together at 3R


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

montana mondays said:


> We are planning a trip to the Missoula area this July. Can anyone reccomend a nice camping spot? We would like to camp near one of the rivers.


Hi, We live in Whitefish which is 140 miles North of Missoula, the camp ground we just love in the Missoula area is 20 miles East of Missoula on Rock Creek its name is Ekstrom from highway 90 you would exit on the Rock creek Exit and go South about 5 miles, it has full hook up and power hook ups in the trees, it also has the best home cooking restaurant ever. The creek -it is the size of a good river, is right there at camp. If you had in mind to stay in Missoula we have also stayed at the Jellystone RV park off interstate 90 on 93 North twards Glacier. We have checked out the Koa in town, it didnt feel quite like a camping experience, it was in a residential area. Have fun!
Montana Mondays
[/quote]

I had found that through a Google search, but the picture on the page made it look like camping in an open field. Are the spots in the trees and have a little seperation? I hate the RV sites where you're ten feet from your nieghbor. Sounds like what I'm looking for though. This will be our first full week camping in the Outback and we have no idea how long the water/black tank/ grey tank will hold without a refill or empty.
Thanks for the input.

Bob


----------

